# Tank scape?



## JL's cichlids (Oct 31, 2019)

What kind of tank scape is best for all male hap peacock tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sand and large, scattered rocks with a fair amount of open swimming space.


----------



## JL's cichlids (Oct 31, 2019)

Thankyou


----------

